# home help in Dallas?



## foxette (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi

We may be moving our young family to Dallas soon, due to my husband's work. As life-long Hong Kongers, we have always had a domestic helper in the home, to help with cleaning / ironing / cooking / babysitting / etc. I realise that, while totally normal in Asia, this is probably seen as a huge extravagance in Texas! Nevertheless, does anyone know whether it is possible to hire such 'home help' in Dallas? And if so, what are the costs and availability like?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Take an au pair. They are expensive.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

There will be maid services in Dallas for cleaning, but if you want a live-in housekeeper/nanny, an au pair will probably be your best bet as FatBrit says. If you are happy having someone during the day but going home at night, there should be nannies available in the area that you could hire. 

Keep in mind that this may raise a few eyebrows if you aren't planning to work outside the home. It's not uncommon to have "hired help" in the US but generally they are considered a preferable alternative to day-care when both parents are working.


----------



## YaGatDatRite (Aug 7, 2008)

Are you going to be in an apartment initially, or has accommodation such as a house been arranged for you? Apartments go anywhere from 900-1500 sq ft for 2-bedroom, not that large really to warrant a maid.

If you rent or buy a house, typically live-in help is expensive and uncommon (unless you're *really* well off). But there's plenty of agencies that offer house cleaning and maid services on an hourly or daily basis. When you get there, check local yellow pages and you'll find names like Molly Maid, Maid in Heaven, etc just give them a call and they'll quote you what they charge for a typical 3-bedroom 2 1/2 bath or 4-bedroom, 3-bath house. And yea, in Texas, houses can get really big unlike the E. and W. coasts!! 

Best thing is to ask neighbors or friends for a referral. Thats the preferred way as you'll get firsthand info from someone who's vetted the service. Help is also available for lawn mowing, window cleaning, pest control and myriad other odd jobs that your "significant other" has no time for or can't handle 

Lawn mowing for instance goes anywhere from 20-30 bucks a week (typical in summer) whereas maid service can be 75-85-100 per visit. Your budget will decide if you need them twice monthly or more often in which case you might even get a better deal. Good luck


----------



## YaGatDatRite (Aug 7, 2008)

He he, Tiffani you were 4 minutes faster than I........ SPEEEE-DO


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

hehe I'm a speed typist... the Olympic bids haven't come through yet, but assuming it's recognised as a sport by 2012, I'll be heading to London for the US team


----------



## foxette (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. Au Pairs are the same as nannies, right? I don't need a nanny, I would just like someone to come over 2 or 3 times a week and do a quick blitz on the cleaning front, and ironing. It sounds like the maid services is the answer. To tell the truth, i'm just a bit nervous about coping with a newborn and a 2yr old in a strange place without support of family or friends and a husband who's absorbed in a new job!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I can definitely understand why you are nervous, but you'll do fine  

A maid service would probably be more than happy to come over a few times a week and tidy up.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just a small caution to add to all the rest of the advice you've been given. In the US, the terms "au pair" and "nanny" are used interchangeably. There are very few rules and regulations regarding such services, plus you run the risk of hiring someone with immigration problems, which can backfire on you as an immigrant yourself.

Stick to the maid services, and keep an eye out for groups or activities for "new mothers" - sponsored through hospitals, clinics, churches or other organizations. It's often possible to organize a babysitting co-op (you watch my kids one morning a week, and I'll watch yours one afternoon a week) or playgroups once you've met a few mums with children about the same age.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I noticed an interesting service while driving around, and it looked like it might be a new chain. The place offered 'drop-off day care'. Look for a service like this when you get there, because every time you want to get your hair cut or do a little shopping, you will have to take your kids along or hire a babysitter or ask a friend to watch them. If you have been used to always having someone around to take care of your children, you are going to find your new life pretty restrictive. And you can't ask the cleaning people to watch them for you, either.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Au-pairs come through an agency which amongst other things is responsible for their visa, insurance ... but is also a point of contact for both au-pair and family for questions and conflicts. They are NOT live in baby-sitters. Part of their stay goes to education, learning about the US and yes some help for their US family.

A nanny is your traditional live-in or daytime baby-sitter.

What you are looking for is a cleaning lady. Here in AL 3brd runs about 100-200$ and two hours for a crew of two for the very basics. Vacuum, dust, surfaces, windows. They are very high in demand. Everything else will run higher. There are US wide agencies specializing in such services. Their staff is insured and bonded and checked out. Gives you a bit of security unless you have a referral from existing customers.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

foxette said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Au Pairs are the same as nannies, right? I don't need a nanny, I would just like someone to come over 2 or 3 times a week and do a quick blitz on the cleaning front, and ironing. It sounds like the maid services is the answer. To tell the truth, i'm just a bit nervous about coping with a newborn and a 2yr old in a strange place without support of family or friends and a husband who's absorbed in a new job!


We will be in your neck of the woods by October - no family (no mother in law either), one house to sell, one house to buy and a husband all over the US. You are not alone!

Please let me know if you find someone willing to do cotton surfing aka ironing. It is the only house chore I have issues with. AL/GA I found help for 1-2$ per piece. I bought a commercial board and iron instead. It cuts time in half.


----------

